# Can anyone upload album art cover for each of Solti Ring operas?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am working on trying to find individual opera album covers for the latest edition of the Solti Ring. The ones on Amazon are all square and not the greatest scans so I am hoping that one can help me get album art for each of the four operas. Looking for high resolution.

Thanks!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay I ended up having to create my own Solti Ring album art cover using MS Paint.

Here are my final files in case anyone needs to use these for iTunes or MediaMonkey imports


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

You did a better job than I could have done. I have to say that this edition is beautifully packaged.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> You did a better job than I could have done. I have to say that this edition is beautifully packaged.


I agree... I prefer the artwork for this Ring over that of Karajan's cycle. The lyrical artwork is just symbolic to the highest order.


----------

